

Texas House Panel Approves Full Legalization of Marijuana - vonnik
http://houston.cbslocal.com/2015/05/07/texas-house-panel-approves-full-legalization-of-marijuana-in-unprecedented-move/

======
cthalupa
I thought this was new, and was excited. But then I realized it was old.

[http://www.capitol.state.tx.us/BillLookup/History.aspx?LegSe...](http://www.capitol.state.tx.us/BillLookup/History.aspx?LegSess=84R&Bill=HB2165)

This bill is effectively dead. Despite passing in the house panel, it was
never scheduled for vote by the house committee scheduler, so it will never go
to vote.

~~~
ablation
Yeah, this article is over two months old. Weird submission.

